# Beets, are they safe?



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

I HATE beets!! A friend of ours brought us a bunch of freshly pulled up beets. My son (who is the one he gave them to) said "Thanks!" and brought em in the house. I won't cook them cuz I hate them! Can I feed em to the goats? If not, I'll just throw em in the compost pile and bury them. They are organically grown, and my goats are only 2.5 months old, but they are finally browsing for stuff, and eating their alfalfa pellets! I don't know if they are safe to feed to the mini horse either, but he is happy out in the pasture and doesn't need any treats.

Suzie


----------



## Judys (Feb 19, 2009)

mine ate some last summer


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

Never tried it, used to make a "soup" of beet and extra milk in the blender for the chickens. I would think they are safe to feed, what do you think is in BEET pulp?


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

they are safe from what I've heard. I think most root foods are. 
Mine get carots, rutabega's and turnips every summer... especially the tops! 
Must just be my upbrining but I am astounded you don't like beets! They're the best! We have them in salad, pickled, steamed and raw and use the juice for red beet eggs! yum! 
You might consider letting your family eat them, they won't stink up your house or anything and dark veggies and fruits are really good for them... I would encourage my kids to eat a broad spectrum of foods, especually ones I don't like... my daughter loves oysers! YUCK! It's sooo disgusting I have to leave the room when her and hubby eat them lol!


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

I knew that they could have beet pulp, but wasn't sure if the whole thing was good. Kinda like you can eat rhubarb, but only the stalks or some such (never had it). I was forced to eat beets as a kid, and pickled was just the worst! Okra is the same thing I can't deal with the slime. I'll eat gumbo, as long as it is fresh, I can't do the day after as the slime forms overnight. I grow okra cuz it is pretty, and my friends love it. I don't care for turnips by themselves, but give me some turnip greens with a few chopped up on em and I'll gobble those up too. And turnips cooked with rutabagas OH MY I can't get enough! I am not fond of carrots, but will occasionally eat them. Now if they are canned and cooked in butter, yeah, I can put away my fair share. I grew carrots a couple years ago and was quite disappointed in them as they tasted like soap. My kids ate em, but I couldn't get past the memories of when I was a kid and mouthed off to my mom. I'll cook liver for the family, but can't eat it.

Well this is a goat board, so anyway, I'll get back to goats. They can nibble at them and see if they like em or not.

Suzie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

beets are used as another feed source for cattle so yes ok for goats. Not sure your babies will eat them tho


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Red beets are different from sugar beets which is what beet pulp is made from. Beet pulp the feed is whats left after the sugar has been extracted from the sugar beet. But, I know lots of people who feed the red beets to their goats. Just don't freak when you see their bright red pee! Its not blood, honestly, it's the pigment from the beets! hehehe

I agree with Qz Souix,,,,beets are horrible, nasty, icky things. I'd eat an oak tree before I would put a red beet anywhere near my mouth!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

only way I like beets is pickled to use to make my pickled eggs eat the eggs and leave the beets HA!


----------

